# Taper pins



## msilhunter1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm restoring a southbend 9a. I have to replace some shafts . Can someone tell me where can i get a drill bit for #1 and #2 taper pins and the size of them. Thanks Craig


----------



## Thoro (Jan 25, 2014)

msilhunter1 said:


> I'm restoring a southbend 9a. I have to replace some shafts . Can someone tell me where can i get a drill bit for #1 and #2 taper pins and the size of them. Thanks Craig




I believe a quick search on the net for a taper pin reamer will get you to where you need to be.  I don't think that you can find taper pin drill bits.  The hole should be drilled, then the taper reamed into it.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 25, 2014)

Here's link to a chart that shows how and what size drills to use before reaming.

http://www.icscuttingtools.com/pdfs/tpr-charts.pdf

They do make combination drill/reamers but the price is steep.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#taper-pin-drill-bits/=qetdhs


----------



## pjf134 (Jan 25, 2014)

Why do you have to drill out the pins? They come out fairly easy with a punch as long as you hit the right end. I did my 9A and the shafts were rusted shut and did not move and the pins came out once I got the shaft to turn a bit so the pins were facing the right way in the gear box.
Paul


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 26, 2014)

"Why do you have to drill out the pins?"
He said he was making new shafts.


----------



## msilhunter1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Would it be better to change the taper pins to straight pins or roll pins


----------

